# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  La Baraja Marcada “Ultimate”

## Asdetrebol

Que opinais de La Baraja Marcada “Ultimate” ? merecen la pena los 30 eurazos q cuesta? q posibilidades ofrece ademas de las obvias, alguna rutina a destacar?

----------


## Asdetrebol

??

----------


## Platiquini

Debe ser que nadie se la ha comprado todavía, As de Trebol.   :Wink:

----------


## Asdetrebol

jajajaja, vaya por dios, al final tendre q ser yo el primero  :Oops:

----------


## magotamarit

Ya nos dices algo...
A ver en que se diferencia de una 505 marcada por ejemplo...

 :Smile1:

----------


## Solitude

Hola a todos:

Yo la he comprado y me ha decepcionado bastante. Encontre el marcaje en un par de segundos. Claro, evidentemente buscando encontralo. Por eso no es recomendable utilizar esta baraja de tal manera que el espectador pueda pensar que está marcada, porque se echaría a perder un secreto para otros juegos que los espectadores no podrán asociar de ninguna de las maneras. Por ejemplo hay muchos juegos en los que es necesario dar un vistazo a la carta de arriba. Esta baraja te facilita hacerlo sin ningún tipo de manipulación.

Las marcas están en un lugar mucho mejor que las "505 marcadas", lo que facilita mucho el verlas cuando se abren en abanico (por ejemplo). Se ven perfectamente. DEMASIADO perfectamente. Yo creo que se debieran haber disimulado mucho más los números, pues aun así se seguirían viendo sin problemas. Lo que pasa bastante más desapercibido a la vista son los palos, los cuales sí me parecen estar extraordinariamente disimulados. El problema es que en cuanto ves el número, ves también el palo que está inmediatamente debajo de este.

De todas formas tengo otro amigo al que se las mostré y tardó un buen rato en encontrar las marcas, aproximadamente 3 minutos. Así que depende de la persona, el peligro es mayor o menor según el caso.

En resumen, me parece que es una baraja que puede resultar muy util pero que se han pasado con el precio. No lo merece ni de coña al lado de las 505. Otra cosa es decir cual de las dos es más engañosa. De la 505 no puedo hablar mas que lo que he visto se basa en la imagen que acompaña a la compra de la baraja. 

Espero haber sido de utilidad............

Solitude

----------


## ign

Yo sí conozco la baraja marcada de Fournier, y por lo que comenta Solitude de la marcada Bicycle... Me quedo con la Fournier 505.
La marca es díficil de encontrar para aquél que lo desconozca, pero fácil para nosotros (como debe ser una baraja marcada).
El único motivo por el que compraría una marcada Bicycle es porque siempre uso barajas de esta marca, nada más, pero estamos hablando de 30 euros en comparación a los 8 de la 505... 
Así que aunque no he visto la marcada Bicycle, recomiendo la 505.

----------


## Asdetrebol

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. De momento prenscindire de la baraja, aun hay cosas q no tengo q suenan mejor.

----------


## Gabi

Objetivamente hablando es mejor la baraja marcada de Bicycle. Y objetivamente también, es tres veces más cara que la de Fournier. Este encarecimiento es inevitable para quien trabaja sólo con Bicycle y evitable par quien use cualquier de las dos.
En cualquier caso, la versión de Bicyle tiene ventajas en su manipulación muy evidentes. Al tener la marca en un extremo ésta puede controlarse en extensión y en abanico.
Además las marcas de la Fournier se corresponden con la inicial en inglés del palo y en la Bicycle aperece la figura del palo dibujada.
Finalmente, sucede como con todos los gimick: se han de manipular con la más absoluta naturalidad y siempre dentro de los límites más o menos elásticos de cada caso en particular.
Hace años se utilizaba el Letraset blanco para marcar las cartas, hasta que apareció un rotulador blanco que permitía marcarlas a mano. En ambos casos uno podía marcar la carta según su valor o según su posición, por ejemplo en el caso de una mnemónica. Recuerdo perfectamente cómo me "coló" este sistema cuando comenzó a popularizarse.
Y acabo aclarando un hecho evidente: quien busque marcas en una baraja marcada siempre las encontrará.

----------


## Platiquini

Acabo de echar un vistazo a la baraja marcada "Ultimate" y lo que más me ha decepcionado es que los números de las marcas son excesivamente grandes  :evil: . Los símbolos de los palos me parecen bien, pero es que se han pasao con los números, compis..., que uno es un poco miope, pero no tanto.  :D

----------


## JinRoh

Vaya, le he estado echando un vistaazo en tienda magia. ¿No hay ninguna baraja bicycle marcada, pero más barata? Por que 30 eurazos y luego decís que se ve muy facilmente :( La fournier esta muy bien de precio, pero al tener todas las barajas bicycle, se notaria mucho jeje.

Saludos

----------


## Platiquini

Si te sirve de consuelo, JinRoh, yo ya he hecho varios juegos con mi baraja marcada "Ultimate", extendiendo las dorsos de las cartas bajo las narices de los espectadores y nadie ha notado nada raro.
Simplemente, si no están advertidos de esa posibilidad, es IMPOSIBLE que se percaten.
No veas si ayuda esta barajita para hacer tus juegos preferidos con mayor limpieza...  :D

----------


## JinRoh

Vaya, pero ¿realmente merece la pena pagar 30 euros por esa baraja?
Si fueran 10 o 15, no sé. Quiza cuando lleve más tiempo me la compre por que me haga falta, pero ahora mismo, tampoco me hace mucha falta jeje

----------


## Goreneko

También hay otras formas de marcar cartas, mucho más baratas xD

----------


## Asdetrebol

cual es tu preferida goreneko?

----------


## JinRoh

> También hay otras formas de marcar cartas, mucho más baratas xD


Cuenta cuenta xD

----------


## zentor

yo tenia una baraja de cartas marcadas q me regalo un amigo hace tiempo pero las perdi y no se q marca eran  :-(

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Yo tambien la tengo. Se ve un poco pero en una discteca o en algun sito oscuro y un poquto de misdireccion va muy bien.

----------


## Vladisephi

reabro este post para preguntaros nuevamente sobre la Ultimate de Bicycle.... yo estuve mirando una supuestoa foto de las marcas y no las encuentro >___< alguien puede facilitarme una foto o algo asi con la que aclarar donde se encuentra el marcaje y esas cosas??

----------


## teylor

Yo tengo la bicycle ultimate, y me ha decepcionado, aparte apenas la uso y creo que desaproveché 30 euros, eso si nunca nadie lo a notado.

----------


## pujoman

> Yo tengo la bicycle ultimate, y me ha decepcionado, aparte apenas la uso y creo que desaproveché 30 euros, eso si nunca nadie lo a notado.


ehmmmm, y que esperabas de una baraja marcada? que alguien lo notara?

----------


## Vladisephi

Ahora que la tengo, me parece que tiene un marcaje muy disimulado y me parece una buena baraja para hacer efectos de mentalismo bastante logrados

----------


## asturianuco

Yo tengo la marcada de Fournier, y si no lo sabes no se ve mucho la marca, pero como le echen un vistacito yo creo que si que lo pueden pillar, así que como dicen que con la ultimate te puede ocurrir lo mismo yo no me gastaría los 30€ ya que si encima te pillan el bochorno es horrible

----------


## fabio

hola, hace un tiempo que estoy en esto de la magia e ido a un cursillo en la escuela ana tamariz y tengo unos cuantos libros,lo que mas me gusta es la cartomagia,tengo una baraja trucada (la de la nintendo ds),pero quiero una trucada buena ,e visto la ultimate y la 505 , me gustaria saber cual me recomendais,y a poder ser si me podeis enseñar o embiar una foto de alguna donde se vean las marcas,de la ultimate e visto varias decepciones y eso que questa 30 euros     que me decis?¿

otra preguntilla que es eso de las barajas biseladas?¡

----------


## shark

Pues un mazo de cartas biselado. Haces cada pregunta....

----------


## fabio

y sobre las barajas marcadas?¿

----------


## fabio

Shark se que esa pregunta es una tonteria pero tengo 14 años y solo e echo un cursillo (de ana tamariz) e oido hablar de cartas marcadas pero biseladas no se que se refiere,  


si algo te a molestado lo siento.

----------


## josep

Pues yo tengo las dos y el marcaje me parece perfecto.

Prácticamente es indetectable para el pùblico. De todas maneras

las uso muy poco pero hay que reconocer que la calidad es muy buena.

Un saludo

----------


## fabio

Gracias entonces ante la duda me cogere la 505 ya que cuesta mucho menos dinero  estas de acuerdo?¿

y porfabor qe es eso de las barajas biseladas?¿?

----------


## Mago Gon

Oye, porque dices lo de los 14 años como si justificase algo?...mas que nada te lo digo porque yo tengo 15 y no he dado cursillos en ningun lado, en el trukycartomagia o en el propio canuto puedes encontrar informacion sobre las biseladas...

----------


## fabio

muchas gracias si algunno tiene videos de magia me molaria verlos

----------


## fabio

gracias demomento no me e comprado ninguna ni pienso hacerlo tengo la de nintendo pero no la uso ya tengo la cartomagia fundamental (el libro)    y videos me refiero de cartomagia cualquiera que pueda molar de ver

----------

